# Mit JDOM Daten aus XML in ein Array abfüllen



## Imogen (24. Jul 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich mit JDOM Daten aus einem XML File in ein String Array abfüllen kann? 

Vielen Dank & Gruss
Imogen


----------



## clemson (24. Jul 2005)

wie schaut denn deine xml datei aus?


----------



## Imogen (25. Jul 2005)

Ich habe 4 Relais, welche die start und end Zeit speichert im xml.

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<timeSwitch>
	<relais1>
		<startZeit10>20.30</startZeit10>
		<endZeit10>11.30</endZeit10>
		<startZeit11>9.30</startZeit11>
		<endZeit11>22.30</endZeit11>
		<startZeit12>23.30</startZeit12>
		<endZeit12>02.30</endZeit12>
		<startZeit13>05.30</startZeit13>
		<endZeit13>06.30</endZeit13>
		<startZeit14>09.30</startZeit14>
		<endZeit14>20.30</endZeit14>
		<startZeit15>07.30</startZeit15>
		<endZeit15>08.30</endZeit15>
		<startZeit16>23.30</startZeit16>
		<endZeit16>02.30</endZeit16>
		<startZeit17>05.30</startZeit17>
		<endZeit17>06.30</endZeit17>
		<startZeit18>20.30</startZeit18>
		<endZeit18>22.30</endZeit18>
		<startZeit19>20.30</startZeit19>
		<endZeit19>22.30</endZeit19>
	</relais1>
	<relais2>
		<startZeit20>24.30</startZeit20>
		<endZeit20>02.30</endZeit20>
		<startZeit21>23.30</startZeit21>
		<endZeit21>03.30</endZeit21>
		<startZeit22>23.30</startZeit22>
		<endZeit22>02.30</endZeit22>
		<startZeit23>05.30</startZeit23>
		<endZeit23>06.30</endZeit23>
		<startZeit24>09.30</startZeit24>
		<endZeit24>20.30</endZeit24>
		<startZeit25>07.30</startZeit25>
		<endZeit25>08.30</endZeit25>
		<startZeit26>23.30</startZeit26>
		<endZeit26>02.30</endZeit26>
		<startZeit27>05.30</startZeit27>
		<endZeit27>06.30</endZeit27>
		<startZeit28>20.30</startZeit28>
		<endZeit28>22.30</endZeit28>
		<startZeit29>20.30</startZeit29>
		<endZeit29>22.30</endZeit29>
	</relais2>
	<relais3>
		<startZeit30>10.30</startZeit30>
		<endZeit30>13.30</endZeit30>
		<startZeit31>9.30</startZeit31>
		<endZeit31>13.30</endZeit31>
		<startZeit32>23.30</startZeit32>
		<endZeit32>03.30</endZeit32>
		<startZeit33>05.30</startZeit33>
		<endZeit33>06.30</endZeit33>
		<startZeit34>09.30</startZeit34>
		<endZeit34>13.30</endZeit34>
		<startZeit35>07.30</startZeit35>
		<endZeit35>08.30</endZeit35>
		<startZeit36>23.30</startZeit36>
		<endZeit36>03.30</endZeit36>
		<startZeit37>05.30</startZeit37>
		<endZeit37>06.30</endZeit37>
		<startZeit38>12.30</startZeit38>
		<endZeit38>13.30</endZeit38>
		<startZeit39>30.30</startZeit39>
		<endZeit39>12.30</endZeit39>
	</relais3>
	<relais4>
		<startZeit40>10.30</startZeit40>
		<endZeit40>14.30</endZeit40>
		<startZeit41>9.30</startZeit41>
		<endZeit41>14.30</endZeit41>
		<startZeit42>23.30</startZeit42>
		<endZeit42>04.30</endZeit42>
		<startZeit43>05.30</startZeit43>
		<endZeit43>06.30</endZeit43>
		<startZeit44>09.30</startZeit44>
		<endZeit44>10.30</endZeit44>
		<startZeit45>07.30</startZeit45>
		<endZeit45>08.30</endZeit45>
		<startZeit46>23.30</startZeit46>
		<endZeit46>04.30</endZeit46>
		<startZeit47>05.30</startZeit47>
		<endZeit47>06.30</endZeit47>
		<startZeit48>10.30</startZeit48>
		<endZeit48>14.30</endZeit48>
		<startZeit49>10.30</startZeit49>
		<endZeit49>14.30</endZeit49>
	</relais4>
</timeSwitch>


----------



## clemson (25. Jul 2005)

und welche daten daraus willst du haben??

übrigens: der aufbau deiner xml ist nicht sehr gut, meiner meinung nach.

ich würde es so gestalten:


```
<timeSwitch>
    <releais id="1">
        <time>
            <start>
                20.15
            </start>
            <ende>
                22.15
            </ende>
        </time>
        <time>
            <start>
                23.15
            </start>
            <ende>
                23.35
            </ende>
        </time>
    </releais>
    <releais id="2">
        <time>
            <start>
                20.15
            </start>
            <ende>
                22.15
            </ende>
        </time>
        <time>
            <start>
                23.15
            </start>
            <ende>
                23.35
            </ende>
        </time>
    </releais>
</timeSwitch>
```


----------



## Imogen (29. Jul 2005)

Vielen Danke!
Ich brauche die Zeiten daraus und zwar start wie die end zeit, aber ich konnte es lösen. 

trotzdem vielen dank & Gruss
Imogen


----------

